# Need help!!! Operation Chicago



## Mike Davis (Sep 1, 2012)

Heading out in the morning to Chicago, and was wondering if anyone could recommend a awesome, family friendly resteraunt. Looking for good quality food, with maybe a small kids menu also. Thanks in advance
Mike


----------



## edredlee (Sep 1, 2012)

The publican has great food/drink list in a casual adult atmosphere that's also kids friendly.


----------



## welshstar (Sep 2, 2012)

Mike

Hi,

Its a bit corny and i think its a chain but the Cheescake factory at the bottom of the Hancock building is great, another option is to walk out to Navy Peir they have several places out there that are very family friendly.

I know your in Michigan which is a pizza dessert, why not treat the family to real pizza !!! loads of great ones in Chicago

Dont forget to get your Garretts popcorn for the drive home, best popcorn in the world especially the caramel !!!!


Alan


----------



## welshstar (Sep 2, 2012)

Another one that might satisfy the gourmet but also be kid friendly especially during the day is teh purple pig just off Michigan ave

If your in the mood for Barbeque, try Q its exepnsive but fantastic, place called Smoque but thats a bit north.

For Mexican, Frontera grill is great and kid friendly during the day, they also have XOCO which is a takeaway

If you get chance for a grown ups meal, i would strongly recommend Girl and the Goat, it exceeds all expectations and is very reasonable for what you get

Alan


----------



## ajhuff (Sep 2, 2012)

I'll take the heat for this but if you have little kids (under 6?) I'd go to Portillos. You can't get much kid friendlier than that. Save the good stuff for when you can stop and stay awhile at dinner.

I'm also a huge fan of Giordano's when surrounded by kids. Just be sure to call ahead to order of you want a deep dish. Not fair to kids to male them sit around waiting for 45 minutes to an hour in a restaurant. 

-AJ


----------



## welshstar (Sep 2, 2012)

Portillos is fine but at the end of the day its a fast food place, nothing unique

Plus if you want Italian Beef their are better places, particularly Al's beef


----------



## ajhuff (Sep 2, 2012)

Yep. But I was thinking of the kids.

-AJ


----------



## welshstar (Sep 2, 2012)

Chuckie Cheese then !!


----------



## Mike Davis (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks guys  justbtook the kids to the Rainforest Cafe, Giordano's is a must, but that will be tomorrow fortaking back to MI. Cheesecake Factory has pretty good food, and is a dinner option, and am looking into some of the BBQ stuff also
thanks
Mike


----------



## welshstar (Sep 3, 2012)

Mike

If you like great thin crust then stop at Aurileos in Homewood on the way home, its a few miles from I 80

If you go there ask them for the original oven

If you want great beer while in Homewood ask for directions to Flossmoor station brewery, take a couple of growlers home

Alan


----------



## Mike Davis (Sep 4, 2012)

Ended up eating at Rock Bottom brewery. Had a Prime Rib and aged cheddar sandwich with a horseradish aioli and few of their handcrafted stouts. Fantastic.


----------



## welshstar (Sep 4, 2012)

Kid friendly ????


----------



## welshstar (Sep 4, 2012)

I live 200 yds from a rock bottom brewery, its hard to resist sometimes


----------



## Mike Davis (Sep 4, 2012)

****!!! Wish i had known that....I would have had you meet us....Next time i am in Chicago, that is mandatory!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Sep 4, 2012)

That's what I get for not logging in for a few days. I wish I had known you were going to be there over the weekend. I made a trip down on Friday and another on Sunday to get my wife her birthday present and to do some shopping for the nursery. Would have loved to have met you.


----------



## Mike Davis (Sep 5, 2012)

I am sure we will be heading back that way soon.When i do, i will make a post and maybe we can get a few guys for a little show and tell with food and drinks


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 6, 2012)

I assumed it was a Family time or else I would volunteered myself for some fun in the city.


----------

